# Is chocolate still handled by child slavery in Africa?



## Marc_LFD (Mar 7, 2022)

I like chocolate so I tend to buy from time to time, but what can regular people actually do to stop it? Not buy it? It'd work if people voted with their wallet and called them out for it.





I feel bad for those kids. They were robbed of their childhood and are being used as property.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2022)

IIRC Hershey and Nestle are involved in a lawsuit over their use of child slave labor right now.  You can get ethically-sourced chocolate, it just doesn't usually come from the big, well-known brand names.

Nestle is equally monstrous for the things they do in the bottled water industry.  I recommend not ever buying their products, even if/when this particular lawsuit is settled.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 7, 2022)

Xzi said:


> IIRC Hershey and Nestle are involved in a lawsuit over their use of child slave labor right now.  You can get ethically-sourced chocolate, it just doesn't usually come from the big, well-known brand names.
> 
> Nestle is equally monstrous for the things they do in the bottled water industry.  I recommend not ever buying their products, even if/when this particular lawsuit is settled.


Hershey? I love Reese's Butter Cups. They're delicious.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> I like chocolate so I tend to buy from time to time, but what can regular people actually do to stop it? Not buy it? It'd work if people voted with their wallet and called them out for it.


No it wouldn't, you won't stop criminals like that with paper.


----------

